# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  deploiement d'une servlet sur Tomcat

## reeda

salam,

svp, je voudrais connaitre les tapes a suivre pour dployer une servlet sur Tomcat
merci d'avance

Cordialement

Mohammed Reda

----------


## woodwai

Tu doit dfinit ta servlet dans ton web.xml puis mapper une partie des URL dessus.

Voici un petit tutoriel : 
http://mbaron.developpez.com/javaee/servlets/

----------


## TheBlue

Bonjour.

J'ai le mme problme, et j'ai utilis l'option de la recherche qui m'as emmen ici et m'as vit d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet  :;):  

En passant plusieurs tutoriel qui parfois taient loin du cot pratique et me faisaient que perdre mon temps, j'ai pu enfin d'afficher le classique messahe : *Hello World!* . Je suis sur Dernire version d'Eclipse version franaise, et tmcat 5.5. Mais je veux installer cette page normalement sur le serveur sans faire appel  Eclipse  chaque fois que je veux l'appeler : Ce qu'on appelle le dploiement biensur

Le tutoriel : Crer et dployer un premier servlet avec TomCat
 ne traite pas cette partie, par contre ce qu'indique son nom  ::roll::  . Je suis pass par aussi par ici mais pour la partie voulue, ne traite que des notions sur le ct thorique et l'architecture ! dans la page *Gestionnaire d'applications WEB Tomcat* je voie qu'il y a un moyen pour faire tout cel, mais je n'arrive pas  russir !! de l'aide SVP

Merci

----------


## TheBlue

Je voulais juste ajouter s'il y a un moyen pour le dploiement soit des applications standards, soit des applications web (Servlets et JSP)  partir d'Eclipse voil ..

Merci

----------


## davman_63

ok j'ai vu ton problme.

effectivement le tutoriel ne va pas au bout des choses.

regarde donc celui-ci http://tahe.developpez.com/java/baseswebmvc/ beaucoup plus complet !

regarde le PDF !
tout ne te concernera peut-etre pas mais la partie tomcat y est dtaille parfaitement.

A+

----------


## fdaude

Bonjour,

je continu ce sujet pour ne pas ouvrir un autre, j'ai un problme de dploiement d'une servlet.
J'ai cr sous eclipse un Dynamic Web Project "DocGenerate"
Dans ce projet j'ai cr une servlet "TransformAndGenerate" avec source Folder "\DocGenerate\src"  dans le package fr.tg.servlet

Cela me cr bien ma classe Java sous src du projet, dans le bon package, qui contient:


```

```

Dans mon web.xml j'ai bien les tags suivants


```

```

J'effectue un export de mon projet au format .war sous le rpertoire "webapps" de tomcat, mais lorsque mon application web appelle ma servlet \TransformAndGenerate


```

```

 j'ai l'erreur: "La ressource demande (/TransformAndGenerate) n'est pas disponible."

Quelqu'un aurait une ide de mon erreur ?
Merci.

----------


## fdaude

Ok, c'est parce qu'il faut inclure le nom du projet dans le chemin  l'appel de la servlet:


```

```

----------

